# The JLC Master Control Date - Wow!



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Jaeger-LeCoultre is definitely moving in the right direction, at least in my mind, with its recent redesigns and introductions of new watches. Just saw this post on Hodinkee:

Hands-On With The Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date (Live Pics) - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories

What a beautiful watch, and the perfect size at 39mm. $6,900 for a classic dress watch from JLC is a great, great price considering what a Submariner costs nowadays.


----------



## DWebber18 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a big fan of that watch. I know that I want that one, and now that I have my dive watch that or something similar may be next on my list.


----------



## fareastcoast (Dec 10, 2012)

It is surprising how long JLC has kept prices low, especially compared to how fast Rolex, PP, etc have risen in the last couple years. This watch would probably sell better if it was priced at $9k. JLC is going to have to move prices up if it wants to stay competitive in the high end. Paradoxical yes, but that's how the high end market works. If JLC doesn't move prices up, in a couple years, they will be cheaper than Rolex and even Omega and that doesn't bode well for its position in the market.


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting analysis but I disagree. While there does seem to be a Veblen-good effect driving prices up in the whole luxury/high-end watch segment (along with massive wealth increase in Asia and a recovering economy in the West), I think the brands most strongly buoyed by this effect are those that are very well-known: Rolex, Patek Philippe, Omega, etc.

On the other hand, you have watch brands that are known to true watch connoisseurs, but are not going to be the pick of a guy who has made his first million and just wants to show off. I include in this class JLC, A. Lange & Sohne (basically the Patek of the WIS world), and a few others, like Grand Seiko. People are not buying a JLC or a Lange as a pure status symbol in the sense that they can show it off to their friends and everyone will recognize it on their wrist. It's for people who have a passion for horology and want a watch lover's watch, not a status lover or wealth lover's watch. This is good for JLC and Lange because they have a loyal and dedicated market that is less likely to change tastes or chase trends. But it's bad for them in the sense that they cannot massively bump prices up on the cachet of their name alone.

With that being said, JLC is seeing its own substantial price increases too, and I think for the foreseeable future they and Rolex will essentially be in the same ballpark for the basic models each company sells. I do not think JLC needs to artificially inflate prices to stay in the "high-end" market; the natural price increases responding to exploding demand are more than enough.



fareastcoast said:


> It is surprising how long JLC has kept prices low, especially compared to how fast Rolex, PP, etc have risen in the last couple years. This watch would probably sell better if it was priced at $9k. JLC is going to have to move prices up if it wants to stay competitive in the high end. Paradoxical yes, but that's how the high end market works. If JLC doesn't move prices up, in a couple years, they will be cheaper than Rolex and even Omega and that doesn't bode well for its position in the market.


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

Ah, I have the previous version of the master control. 

I must admit I like the styling of the newer 39 mm version more, especially the dauphine hands.

Here're pics of my 40 mm version for comparison:


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

fareastcoast said:


> It is surprising how long JLC has kept prices low, especially compared to how fast Rolex, PP, etc have risen in the last couple years. This watch would probably sell better if it was priced at $9k. JLC is going to have to move prices up if it wants to stay competitive in the high end. Paradoxical yes, but that's how the high end market works. If JLC doesn't move prices up, in a couple years, they will be cheaper than Rolex and even Omega and that doesn't bode well for its position in the market.


You have a funny way of looking at these things. I agree, they're due for a price increase, but the Master Control, which is, after all, the least expensive model from the Master Control series, is only "inexpensive" in that very guise - steel on leather. The old model, on steel bracelet, was $8,200. Also, another way to look at it would be to say the rose gold model, on a strap, is priced at $16,100. That's in-line with the other high-end companies' basic three-handers in gold. Then JLC does us watch enthusiasts a favor by offering that exquisite watch in more affordable stainless steel. That's great news for people like me, who enjoy the craftsmanship and what goes into the movement itself, and could not care any less that the case is not made of precious metals. In fact, I prefer the looks and serviceability of stainless steel. Lastly, if the Master Control in steel rises to over the ten thousand dollar mark, then steel Memovoxes, Hometimes, and Chronos would be up in the fifteen thousand dollar range. That's slightly much for steel versions. Those watches are perfectly priced right now, in the ten to eleven thousand dollar range.


----------

